# Which Trap to use



## brown7683 (May 9, 2011)

Ok which trap is best to use with electronic clock. I am getting loft close to done and about to do a trap and was wondering which one is best with a electronic clock.


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

Any trap will work as long as your birds get use to seeing them, specially on race day if your antenna is removable, some birds are scared to approach it if they don't see it all the time, I have mine in 3 tunnels with bob trap, that way the birds can't miss the antenna.


----------



## Hareloft (Jun 26, 2011)

I have 2 extra 32in belgium sputnik traps for sale $65 each if you are interested. They are brand new in the boxes. I'm in michigan and can ship them for $20 extra each. I use them for my youngsters and the work great.


----------

